# Seeds in BOB



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone carry seeds for planting in their BOB? I was thinking of putting something together. Any suggestions about how long the seed will "keep" and how many I should keep for each type of fruit and vegetable?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

this is something i truly believe in and i dont think many people think about it when preparing Bob's. In most cases our bobs are simply meant to get us from point a to point b and at point b we would have our cache of supplies. I personally believe we should also think about what would we do if we couldnt get to point b as quick as we planned yet will need some sort of food to tide us over for the duration we are out there. Food itself isnt convenient to carry for lengthy spells but seeds sure are and many can be sprouted in just a couple days and within a couple weeks time one could be eating other fast growing crops. 

I would suggest sprouting seeds whether its beans(any dry bean will sprout ) or alfalfa, radishes etc. They all contain good quantities of nutrients. Many of which are also fast growers like radishes, lettuce,kale , turnips, spinach etc. They are light weight, dont take up much space and could prove to be life savers in a bad situation. If one is worried about the season in which they may have to bug out in and try to grow a small crop of anything take along a small piece of clear plastic so that you can improvise and make a mini greenhouse .It is amazing what one can grow in mid winter via very simple means

For a rotational schedule for the seeds in the bag i would go with one year for a switch out. If the S doesnt htf in that time period throw them in your regular garden and restock the bag. Dont just toss them out...

Another idea along the same line is for if you have a planned BOL and know your most likely route to go about getting there. Plant some things in various places and keep small cache locations buried along your planned path. If you never use them they become a future generations archeological find  and if you do need them they could be your saving grace.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new here. I was wondering...what is a 'BOB' or 'BOL'? Thanks.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

Seneschal said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here. I was wondering...what is a 'BOB' or 'BOL'? Thanks.


Bug out bag

Bug Out Location


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Homer! That makes more sense.


----------



## MotherEarth (Dec 25, 2008)

Sprouting seeds might make sense, but if you are on the go, it may not be feasible to grow anything to maturity other than the sprouts. Plus, most of the seeds that could produce the most in the way of calories (dry beans, corn, potatoes) would be too heavy to carry any substantial quantity. If you are bugging out in a vehicle as opposed to on foot, that might not be a consideration.


----------



## Dr. Know (Jan 31, 2009)

Samoan said:


> Does anyone carry seeds for planting in their BOB? I was thinking of putting something together. Any suggestions about how long the seed will "keep" and how many I should keep for each type of fruit and vegetable?


I don't have a BOB because I'm not going anywhere, well I plan not too anyway. I have seeds that are simple to grow and good to eat at the house. I guess if I shoud decide or am forced to leave I could throw them in the truck. My basic list is:
cabbage, squash (yellow crook neck), blue lake snap bean, peas (PEPH and clay) Corn (G90 and silverqueen, some field too) watermelon (black daimonds)
red potatoes (this is bulky). Everything you need seed wise for a large family should fit into a shoe box! With the exception of the taters!

Dr.


----------



## geo-raider (May 3, 2009)

*Eating on the run*

It would be a good idea to have some seeds with you for when you get to your BOL, and for sprouting. There is however some great information available from this website Welcome to Of the Field! Linda Runyon has some great information on foraging and using wild plants. If you are on the move and need to travel light, a person should get to know the plants around them. A skill like this could save your life, provide for your family and friends, as well as allow you to share your wisdom for trade.


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Know said:


> I don't have a BOB because I'm not going anywhere, well I plan not too anyway. I have seeds that are simple to grow and good to eat at the house. I guess if I shoud decide or am forced to leave I could throw them in the truck. My basic list is:
> cabbage, squash (yellow crook neck), blue lake snap bean, peas (PEPH and clay) Corn (G90 and silverqueen, some field too) watermelon (black daimonds)
> red potatoes (this is bulky). Everything you need seed wise for a large family should fit into a shoe box! With the exception of the taters!
> 
> Dr.


Potato seeds, not seed potatoes, are available from the USDA for free.


----------

